# GLX 1.3 or later is required.



## liblit (May 25, 2014)

A recent error while running an upgrade of Chromium:


```
[69654:796930176:0525/052149:ERROR:gl_surface_glx.cc(412)] GLX 1.3 or later is required.
[69654:796930176:0525/052149:ERROR:gl_surface_x11.cc(56)] GLSurfaceGLX::InitializeOneOff failed.
[69654:796930176:0525/052149:ERROR:gpu_child_thread.cc(132)] Exiting GPU process due to errors during initialization
```

One post on the Web has suggested an X.Org upgrade.


----------

